# Car hits police officer at construction site



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

Be careful out there on your details! Anyone read any recent articles with the officer's name? Let's hope he or she is ok... 

Car hits police officer at construction site
March 28, 2005

TOPSFIELD, Mass. --A police officer was seriously injured Monday after he was struck by a car on Route 1, where he was working a private detail at a construction site, state police said.

The Topsfield officer's name was not released. He was hit around 11:30 a.m. and was being treated at Beverly Hospital, trooper Tom Ryan said.

The driver of car, who also was not immediately identified, left the scene, said Ryan, who stopped short of calling the incident a hit and run.

"We have made contact with the operator of the vehicle who struck the officer," Ryan said. "The vehicle was located some distance from the crash scene."


----------



## mpdcam (May 5, 2002)

*State Police Investigate Topsfield Crash*

On March 28, 2005 at about 11:30 a.m. this morning, a Topsfield Police Officer was struck by a vehicle while the officer was working at a construction detail on Route 1 South, on the Ipswich River Bridge in Topsfield.

Information collected in the investigation by Trooper Michael Harvey indicates that 88-year-old Carlton P. Roffey of Danvers was traveling on Route 1 North in an Oldsmobile Sierra. As Roffey traveled over the Ipswich River Bridge, his vehicle drove over the traffic cones that were blocking off the construction zone. Roffey's vehicle then entered the setup area and struck one of two Topsfield Police Officers who were positioned inside the construction zone. Roffey continued on Route 1 North for about 1 mile before he was stopped by another motorist at the intersection of Route 1 and Route 97 in Topsfield.

The officer, a 4 year veteran of the Topsfield Police Department, was transported to Beverly Hospital for treatment of serious injuries. Roffey was uninjured in the crash.

This crash remains under investigation with the assistance of the State Police Collision Analysis Reconstruction Section and the State Police Crime Scene Services Section. Carlton Roffey was issued a summons for leaving the scene of a personal injury crash and a marked lanes violation.

Route 1 was completely closed in the area of the crash for about an hour during the investigation and cleanup. Police Officers from the towns of Topsfield, Ipswich, Wenham and Danvers assisted State Police at the scene. No further information is currently available for disclosure at this time.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

good job from the surrounding towns! be safe folks! I hope the officer recovers 110%!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Not to scare anyone, but this happens more frequently than one might think. Not necessarily on details, but specifically on regular traffic stops. 

My uncle's friend was getting flares out of the back of his cruiser one night and was hit by a drunk driver. He ended up losing a leg. Some of you may have seen the story, it was on Rescue 911. My uncle even got his mug on TV. The officer has received a new leg and is living a "normal" life. 

All that comes down to is - BE SAFE!

I hope the Topsfield officer has a quick recovery.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

The Officers name is Shawn Frost. I knew Shawn and his brother from when I was younger they worked as Rangers on Cranes beach with my uncle Bob. Good guys. I wish him a speedy recovery.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

First of all I hope the officer makes full recovery and sues the snot out of the 88yr old Hero that probably has no buisness driving. and Foxracingmtnridr if that his his name your a shithead for putting it on an interent web site, there is obviously a reason it was not released.

With every post I see from you, you make yourself look more like complete ass!!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Macop";p="61209 said:


> First of all I hope the officer makes full recovery and sues the snot out of the 88yr old Hero that probably has no buisness driving. and Foxracingmtnridr if that his his name your a shithead for putting it on an interent web site, there is obviously a reason it was not released.
> 
> With every post I see from you, you make yourself look more like complete ass!!


First off don't call people shitheads if you don't know what you are talking about. It was on the CH 7 News last night at 1830 so calm down there little doggie.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

With the warm weather approaching and the Detail season starting to heat up, I hope everyone is safe out there!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I still think you a shithead from reading your other posts anyway.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Macop";p="61253 said:


> I still think you a shithead from reading your other posts anyway.


You're a cop because you got the shit kicked out of you by the bullies in school aren't you?

You call me a shithead because of a couple of post's about a CT state trooper that was derelict in his duties.

Grow up you baby.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Foxracingmtnridr";p="61255 said:


> Macop";p="61253 said:
> 
> 
> > I still think you a shithead from reading your other posts anyway.
> ...


Macop!

Stand down buddy! Scotty is young and doesn't have the life experiences we have yet. Please be tolerant of him. Feel the love


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

kttref";p="61180 said:


> Not to scare anyone, but this happens more frequently than one might think. Not necessarily on details, but specifically on regular traffic stops.
> 
> My uncle's friend was getting flares out of the back of his cruiser one night and was hit by a drunk driver. He ended up losing a leg. Some of you may have seen the story, it was on Rescue 911. My uncle even got his mug on TV. The officer has received a new leg and is living a "normal" life.
> 
> ...


It does happen more than you think...

A Danvers cop was getting out of his cruiser on a traffic stop a couple weeks ago, he opened the door to get out, and an old lady comes along and "helped" opening the door. It's kinda funny seeing a car with no door on it.

Frosty's picture was all over the news as well as his name yesterday, I don't think its a problem.


----------



## radiocop (Sep 15, 2002)

Best wishes to the injured officer. I hope his recovery goes well...
Those of us that work details regularly know that there are two problem areas when it comes to driver inattentiveness: #1) Cell phone usage while driving and #2) elderly drivers. There should (and most likely will) be legislation regulating cell phone use while operating a M/V. There should also be mandatory testing for drivers over age 70 when license renewal time comes up.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

mpd61";p="61265 said:


> Foxracingmtnridr";p="61255 said:
> 
> 
> > Macop";p="61253 said:
> ...


Thanks MPD!!
Every post you make makes me chuckle. With those pictures.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Macop";p="61253 said:


> I still think you a shithead from reading your other posts anyway.


Oh and it's you're by the way. c:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Guys,

Take the "shithead" and related personal stuff to private message. It's not appropriate here. Let's remember what this thread is about, and not ruin it. Thank you.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I talked to a TPD officer in my EMT class tonight. Shawn at this moment is expected to make full recovery. Good luck to him in his recovery.



:thumbup: :vcop:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Shawn is a real good kid. His twin brother works for a local PD too and we worked in Boston years ago while at Northeastern Univ CJ Coop. Good guy, I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

From Today's Salem News:

*Cop has long road to recovery *

By Jill Harmacinski 
Staff writer

The Topsfield patrolman struck by a car Monday will likely spend two to three weeks in a Boston hospital before beginning a long recovery, his brother said yesterday.

Shawn Frost, 33, has a broken pelvis, broken right leg and major ligament damage to his right knee. Doctors used five staples to close a deep laceration on the back of his head, his twin brother, Scott, said yesterday.

"He's going to be out for a while, and he's got a long road ahead of him," he said.

An elderly man drove through a construction zone Monday morning and struck Shawn Frost while he was working a detail on Route 1 in Topsfield. The patrolman underwent surgery at Beverly Hospital Monday afternoon. Yesterday, he was transferred to Boston Medical Center, where he will undergo another operation, possibly as early as today.

Scott Frost said he was on his way to the gym Monday morning when he got a call about his brother's accident.

"It was the worst phone call I ever got," Scott said.

Ten minutes later, Scott stood in Beverly Hospital's emergency room, praying his brother was going to be OK.

"It was awful, awful," Scott said.

The Frost brothers grew up in Topsfield and after college both decided to pursue careers in law enforcement. Shawn is one of 10 full-time officers in Topsfield, and Scott is a patrolman in neighboring town of Danvers. Both officers are known among their colleagues as hard workers. They are among the highest-paid public employees in their respective towns.

So no one was surprised to see Shawn Frost standing out in the heavy rain Monday while a repair crew worked on the Ipswich River Bridge. The bridge is located south of the Topsfield Fairgrounds.

But at 11:30 a.m., Carlton Roffey, 88, of Danvers, was driving north on Route 1 when he drove over 200 feet of orange construction cones and struck Frost, according to police.

The impact of the crash threw the patrolman 25 feet into the air. Roffey, who police say was unaware he hit the officer, was finally stopped a mile away with help from a witness. Uninjured, Roffey was issued a summons for leaving the scene of an accident and failure to drive in marked lanes. And Trooper Michael Harvey asked the Registry of Motor Vehicles to immediately suspend his license.

Seconds after the accident Monday, Scott Frost said he started getting calls from fellow police officers. The 10 minutes it took him to get from his Beverly home to Beverly Hospital "was the longest 10 minutes of my life," he said.

Admitted to the intensive care unit, the injured officer was only allowed visits from family members when he was released from surgery Monday night. Nonetheless, more than 30 local police officers gathered at the hospital to support the injured patrolman and his family.

Scott described his brother's spirits as "pretty good, especially considering what he'd been through. ... It really could have been a lot worse."

Shawn is trying his best to joke with family members, even chiding his wife, Laura, about how she'll have to learn to mow the lawn this spring. Laura is a Boxford elementary school teacher.

Yesterday, at the Topsfield police station, the mood remained somber. Everybody went about their work, but there were still some tears shed from time to time.

"We're like a family," said Sgt. Richard Lebel, remarking on the small, close-knit department.

Topsfield Police Chief Daniel O'Shea echoed similar sentiments.

"We are working through it," he said. "There is still a lot of concern ... but the concern is mixed with hope and optimism."

Staff reporter Jill Harmacinski can be reached at (978) 338-2652 or by e-mail at [email protected].


----------

